#  >  > Thailand Festivals, Beaches, Scuba Diving and Temples, Tell us Your Tales >  >  > Thailands Festivals and Celebrations >  >  Makha Bucha Religious Obersvations Begin in Korat

## Anonymous Coward

On my morning run I go by a restaurant that is usually full of nicely dressed people having a bite to eat while watching the TV news before heading off to work.

However, as I passed by this morning about 7:30 AM the place was full of casually dressed people who looked like they'd been drinking beer all night. Both empty and nearly full bottles of mostly Beer Leo all over the tables.

I guess they're getting an early start on the long weekend.

Chok Dii!

----------


## Marmite the Dog

I'm constantly impressed by the level of religious integrity in Thailand.

----------


## Anonymous Coward

I too was humbled. Nearly humbled enough to pop a post-run beer.

----------

